# Playing with Pineapple



## salt and pepper (Jun 21, 2015)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 21, 2015)

Fantastic!!!


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 21, 2015)

Adorable!


----------



## taxlady (Jun 21, 2015)

I love your creations. They look great and they are unusual.


----------



## creative (Jun 21, 2015)

Very impressive!  Is it your creation or did you get the idea from somewhere?


----------



## salt and pepper (Jun 21, 2015)

creative said:


> Very impressive!  Is it your creation or did you get the idea from somewhere?


 
     No not mine, youtube!


----------

